

Randomly-generated math paper accepted for publication - sloyan
http://thatsmathematics.com/blog/archives/102

======
microtherion
A reminder that mathematicians shouldn't be too confident that something like
the Sokal hoax could never happen in their discipline.

The reviewer(s) had at least _some_ suspicions, although the fact that the
paper was complete gibberish overall seems to have eluded them.

------
romaniv
I frequently found the language and notation used in math papers to be nearly
unintelligible. It doesn't matter how simple the underlying concepts are,
scientific papers manage to make them _seem_ incredibly complicated.

